# Commission/Request for Composition: Suite for S.P.E.C.T.R.E



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Commission/Request for Composition: alternate pieces or "suite" for S.P.E.C.T.R.E

I am an AVID fan of James Bond movie music. I am very disappointed with the official soundtrack for the movie S.P.E.C.T.R.E.; I do like Smith's theme song; Newman's "Vauxhall Bridge", "Donna Lucia", "Backfire", "Madeleine", instrumental version of "Writing's on Wall". I especially love the music for one of the trailers that is only available in digital format: 



 from my reading I think the majority of Bond music fans really love this trailer music!

I don't want you to get into any copyright violation problems. I (and many other Bond music fans) would like someone/several of you to compose a suite (general sense, not dance) of original (hopefully using OHMSS theme) music inspired by the movie S.P.E.C.T.R.E. I don't care what you want to call it; I just want some music that really conveys the spirit of Bond. (I decided this request would be most appropriate under Composer Forum instead of "Non-Classical Music". If you don't agree that it belongs here I'll ask a moderator to delete it from here and I'll post in other Forum.

Thank you very much! (This was a benefit of TC that I never expected. Great Stuff!)

:tiphat:


----------

